# Anyone one here from Utah?



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm up by Lagoon, So if you want to explore some areas North of Salt Lake this winter. Could show you around Antelope Island or Mountain Green in Weber Canyon. Kinda of my winter riding areas.

Spring time I like to head down to the San Rafael And we are always game to show new folks around as we ride.

And I ride MFTs


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Painted Horse said:


> I'm up by Lagoon, So if you want to explore some areas North of Salt Lake this winter. Could show you around Antelope Island or Mountain Green in Weber Canyon. Kinda of my winter riding areas.
> 
> Spring time I like to head down to the San Rafael And we are always game to show new folks around as we ride.
> 
> And I ride MFTs


Ya that would be fun. We keep meaning to go out to Antelope Island but haven't made it yet. We had a awesome 3 hour ride today. The weather was perfect. I'll sent you my email and we can try to make a plan sometime.  Thanks for answering.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are some picture I took with my phone today on the ride.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Is that Dimple Dell where you rode today? I've only rode there 2 times over the years. It is about the same as me riding the Bonneville Shoreline trail above Kaysville/Layton


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Ya we ride Dimple Dell a lot in the winter just because it is easy on their feet. We pull our horses shoes in the winter so they are barefoot right now.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

That's why I ride antelope island a lot in the winter. It has a sandy granular soil that doesn't get really muddy, yet isn't too hard on feet. Although the back loop of White rock bay, does have some pretty rocky section. The front loop that most people ride in the winter is a lot easier on the horses feet.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I just got back yesterday from a ride at Antelope Island with some good friends and family.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Yep the old rock corral and Split Rock Bay. I see you rode all the back.
I guess that means the trophey hunters got there mule deer and bighorn sheep. The island was closed to everybody but hunters earlier in the week so that those two hunters harvest their animals. But I can't imagine it would take very long to harvest a nice trophey on the island.

Buffalo still at the north end or have they started to move back to the south end?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

We saw a few but not as many as most years.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I just left soggy, muddy Oregon for a couple day job in St. George, UT. Got to say as I drive around the possible winter riding is making me very jealous and wishing my horse was here with me. Oh well, back to soggy Oregon tomorrow night or early Wed..


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Darrin, There is some great riding in that area this time of year.


----------

